# Sticky  Our "Honored Members"



## Polaris425

Steve & I decided that, instead of voting, we'd just make all 5 nominations our Honored Members. Since most people nominated the same 5 or replied that one of these already mentioned was their nomination as well.

Congratulations to our new MIMB Honored Members: 



IBBruin
FABMAN
hondarecoveryman
Bootlegger
drillersgodeeper

*Also note, that all HM's will be automatically given Subscriber Status, if they are not already a Subscribed Member


----------



## RDWD

Congratulations fellas job well done.


----------



## sweeper

congrats guys!!!!!


----------



## Metal Man

Awesome!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

congrats.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

congrates,


----------



## phreebsd

Congratulations


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

thanks!


----------



## jctgumby

Congratulations...Very Well Deserved Guys


----------



## Bootlegger

Cool.....thanks


----------



## IBBruin

Thank ya, thank ya, thank ya very much (In my best Elvis voice)


Dam, I've been in Tupelo to long.


----------



## snipe523

Congrats to all, well deserved.


----------



## sandman7655

Congrats, but i think i got left off the list.hehe


----------



## mrkd1

congrats..you guy's help make this what it is..:rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY

Congrats fellas.


----------



## sookiesmacker

Aww, shucks!!! 

You shouldn't have.


Wait a minute, I didn't make the list??!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seriously,


Congrats. Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!




Just sayin'


----------



## walker

congrats fella's :rockn:


----------



## Kurly

Sounds....well....honorable!

Congrats guys!!!


----------



## Qball

Congrats to all that made it!!


----------



## FABMAN

Nominations, voting, Honored Members? Since when did this take place?lol iv been busy lately I guess!
Congratulations to IBBruin, hondarecoveryman, Bootlegger, drillersgodeeper. all ya are good guys :rockn:

and thank you all vary much!

driller is a guy right?:thinking:


hahahahaha


----------



## josh13

congrates to all!!! AAARRTYY:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn: Thank you Guys very much I am honored to be on the list :bigok: I just glad that i found the wealth of knowledge and info on this site and I only try to add my knowledge to the Site Thanks to MetalMan for bringing me over here


----------



## Metal Man

I'm glad you decided to join up Hondarecoveryman. It only took you 6 months to make the Honored list :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

And still going strong


----------



## Roboquad

:crowdapplause:


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome our newest Honored Member:

FilthyRedneck


----------



## Coolwizard

Congrats!


----------



## Big D

AAARRTYY:


----------



## NMKawierider

Congrats!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bootlegger

I would like to welcome jctcumby as an Honored Member as well.

Welcome Jim, Congrats my friend! :35:


----------



## jctgumby

Thank you Mark and everybody else that makes MIMB what it is.


----------



## gpinjason

Congrats gumby! 

And to filthy as well!! Didn't realize I missed that post.. 

Been busy with the little guy at home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

Congrats jctcumby, well deserved.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Sweet. The list keeps getting longer. Congrats to all you guys. I know i've learned a lot from you all. Thanks for making MIMB the great site it is.


----------



## Big D

Congrats jctcumby! :WAYV:


----------



## swampthing

Congratulations all, you really help make MIMB as great as it is.


----------



## filthyredneck

gpinjason said:


> Congrats gumby!
> 
> And to filthy as well!! Didn't realize I missed that post..
> 
> Been busy with the little guy at home!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yep I made the list. Was actually quite suprised when Jon sent me the pm and I realized my name was orange!


----------



## filthyredneck

Congrats jctcumby.


----------



## 08beast

Congrats to both ya'll, welcome aboard


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah, Congrats Filthyredneck...:fing02:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

congrats guys!!!


----------

